# Koan V



## OnlyAnEgg (May 28, 2008)

The student sat in the opening of the cave and observed the winter snows falling before him.  The snow fell gently, peacefully into the valley where he lived.

He observed a snowflake as it fell to the ground before him.  It drifted silently upon the breeze to alight upon other snowflakes, remaining as pristine as the moment it formed far above.

He observed another as it came to rest upon his leg.  It, too, fell silently, riding the gentle currents of the air; but, upon touching his skin, the snowflake melted into a small drop of water.

The man was then enlightened.


----------



## harlan (May 28, 2008)

Ahh...'snow falls'.


----------



## Jai (May 28, 2008)

Very nice. Very deep and touching.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 28, 2008)

harlan said:


> Ahh...'snow falls'.


 
They say a snow year's a good year...


----------



## harlan (May 28, 2008)

Sure. Knocks the insects back...and helps with a harvest. (Pragmatic zen!   )


----------



## thardey (May 28, 2008)

-Snowflakes don't change when they only touch other snowflakes.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 28, 2008)

harlan said:


> Sure. Knocks the insects back...and helps with a harvest. (Pragmatic zen!  )


 
Not quite what I was thinking; but, it'll work!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 28, 2008)

thardey said:


> -Snowflakes don't change when they only touch other snowflakes.


 
Very nice :asian:


----------



## Errant108 (Jun 22, 2008)

thardey said:


> -Snowflakes don't change when they only touch other snowflakes.



You need a snowblower.


----------



## Errant108 (Jun 22, 2008)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> The student sat in the opening of the cave and observed the winter snows falling before him.  The snow fell gently, peacefully into the valley where he lived.
> 
> He observed a snowflake as it fell to the ground before him.  It drifted silently upon the breeze to alight upon other snowflakes, remaining as pristine as the moment it formed far above.
> 
> ...



Murderer.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 22, 2008)

Errant108 said:


> You need a snowblower.





Errant108 said:


> Murderer.



Huh?  I have no idea how these posts relate to the posts you quoted.  I, for one, would greatly appreciate it if you would post in a fashion that has actual meaning to the thread.


----------



## Errant108 (Jun 22, 2008)

Kacey said:


> Huh?  I have no idea how these posts relate to the posts you quoted.  I, for one, would greatly appreciate it if you would post in a fashion that has actual meaning to the thread.



I did.

Why did I answer, "You need a snowblower" to the person who said, "snowflakes don't change when they touch other snowflakes"?

Why did I answer "Murderer" to the OP?


----------



## Mr G (Jun 22, 2008)

In every parade there is a chance of rain


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 23, 2008)

Errant108 said:


> Murderer.


 
We are all murderers.  The pattern of life flows throw an anthropic river from a certain point of view.

But really, its pointless.  

Life is pointless.

You are pointless.

You are a snowflake upon the legs of God...

...but there is not God...


----------



## Errant108 (Jun 23, 2008)

Mr G said:


> In every parade there is a chance of rain



Incorrect.

Re-examine.

Why did I say "You need a snowblower"?


----------

